# Getting spousal visa, associated questions



## HopefullyGettingAbroad

Just having issues getting information on this, going to try to phone immigration tomorrow, but up until now a lot of the answers I have been getting from the calls i've made to the embassy and other authorities has been very vague. I'm guessing because until we're sitting down with an immigration officer and going over the info they don't want to give any solid answers to anything.


Basically trying to figure out the process of how to marry my Japanese girlfriend and get a spousal visa. 

I understand we need to marry and apply for the visa, which is fine. There are a few concerns I have though. This is gonna be a long one sorry. 

INCOME:

Both her and I lived in south east asia which is where we met. We met each other about 5 years ago, and lived in the same town for about a year in total. I worked like normal in the country, but when the pandemic started I came back to Canada as that's what the government suggested we do. I thought the pandemic would only last a few months so I moved back in with my parents to weather it out until i could go back to SEA. Unfortunately that was very naïve of me and now we are almost two years into the pandemic. I have not worked steadily since this all started. My parents live in the middle of nowhere and there is not a lot of work here. I work for a few online companies but we also have a terrible internet connection here so i have not been able to do a lot with that either. 

My girlfriend and I have about 4.5 million yen in savings. She works part time for her brothers company. When I move there I will continue my online work and try to find a job in construction (have a decent amount of construction experience) so my questions for this portion is: Will immigration care that my work for the last couple years has been dodgy at best? Or will they be satisfied with our savings? I have heard from a few places that her parents can act as guarantors if our finances aren't enough, is this correct?

PROVING OUR RELATIONSHIP:

Our relationship is obviously legitimate, but proving it may be difficult. Our year of dating has been completely online. We have kept our chat logs to prove we are communicating daily. Both our families are also aware of our relationship, and I speak with her parents and she speaks with my parents regularly. We have the same friends who can also vouch for us. We HAVE pictures of us in Cambodia together, but we were not dating at the time of those photos.
My question for this is: Is it likely immigration will understand the extenuating circumstances of the pandemic? Or are they very strict in this area? Would a visit to Japan or her visiting here and taking some photos be a good idea?

ONLINE WORK IN JAPAN ON TOURIST VISA:

I have asked multiple sources this but have not been able to get a solid response. I presently work for a few companies online. If I am in Japan on a tourist visa, can I continue to work for these companies online and make money? Or do I have to stop until I get my spousal visa? 
In Japan I would have a solid internet connection so I could go hard and start to make a serious income. Also if I stop working for these companies completely I will lose the jobs.

GOING FROM TOURIST VISA TO SPOUSAL VISA:

Again, have heard differing things, so if anyone has a link or source that would be great. Do I have to leave the country to change to a spousal visa after we get married? The embassy in Canada said yes, when my girlfriend phoned immigration they said no. Just wondering if anyone has experience with that. 

I think that's about it for my questions. Any input is appreciated! Also we were good friends before we started dating and did a lot together so please don't worry about this being some shotgun wedding between strangers.


----------



## BC305

There are a few active reddit forums where you may find answers...
r/movingtojapan
r/japanlife
r/japan
A quick search for 'japan spouse visa requirements' returned quite a bit.
Proving your relationship is the first hurdle and it looks like you're on the right track. Photos, letters, chat logs, and of course wedding photos with family in attendance...anything that documents the length and nature of your relationship. Immigration, at least in our experience, was not difficult but requires some patience. I was not required to leave to change my visa status, but maybe it's at the discretion of Immigration.
And just a thought...if you can make a living with your online work, maybe avoid a construction job. That would be tough work with poor future prospects...and would likely prevent you from pursuing more promising alternatives. I think you would be ok continuing your online work while on the tourist visa assuming it isn't a Japanese company and you aren't paid in Japan. Only my opinion, but it seems you would be no different than any other 'visitor' here on business or a working vacation. Definitely check the other forums I mentioned for better info than I can offer...
Best of luck to both of you.


----------



## Xelchan

Looks like you’re from Canada. Depending on your age, it might be possible for you to come over on a “working holiday” visa (eventually). As BC305 says, if the online work you do isn’t for a Japanese company, you should be fine to continue doing it.

Nowadays I don’t believe you have to leave the country to change your visa. The only times I’ve known people to leave and come back (re:visas) was to extend their tourist visas to stay longer without getting a proper long term visa.

The only thing to be careful about is to not overstay whatever visa you get. If you’re in the process of applying, you can usually stay until it is processed. If they deny it, you will then have 2-4(??) weeks to leave the country. If you overstay your visa, it will take years, a lawyer and a lot of money to clear things up enough for you to be let back into Japan.

Good luck!


----------



## Sardonicus

Good to see this thread, also relevant for me. And thanks for those Reddit links.


----------

